# Add a entertainment(movies/TV) forum.



## Shea_Heights (Jul 15, 2015)

Please add a entertainment forum. Their is a sports,music and game forums but no entertainment forums for posting about movies and TV shows. I think adding a movie and tv forum would be a good idea how their is lots of movie talk and TV show talk on the forums here.


----------



## sunni (Jul 16, 2015)

weve been asked this a few times now, while i agree its a good idea, we feel these threads are best suited for the toke n talk forum as of right now 

sorry i couldnt be more helpful


----------



## vostok (Oct 24, 2015)

I believe this of worthy of support, I've posted a similar thread myself, 

then again there is the alternative,

and continue with this repetitious work load..?


----------



## sunni (Oct 24, 2015)

vostok said:


> I believe this of worthy of support, I've posted a similar thread myself,
> 
> then again there is the alternative,
> 
> and continue with this repetitious work load..?





sunni said:


> weve been asked this a few times now, while i agree its a good idea, we feel these threads are best suited for the toke n talk forum as of right now
> 
> sorry i couldnt be more helpful


same answer dude


----------



## Feisty1UR (Feb 13, 2016)

I was looking for a section like that a minute ago lol, I finished watching django unchained.

I was about to rant how most of Quentin Tarantino's films are mostly all the same in terms of putting you to sleep about an hour into each movie. Excluding pulp fiction and reservoir dogs.


----------

